# DC performance



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I was turning bowls the past two days and noticed a drastic change in vacuum after I was sweeping up large shaving from the wet wood. I checked every fitting did a smoke test and than I remembered the "Y" that came with my Delta 50-760 has two cross members at the base of the "Y" so I opened up the idle side and sure enough the shavings were trapped and effectively cutting the size of the pipe in half. I cut the two cross member out and everything was back to normal. Here is a pic of the "Y" which used to be at the blower. I was getting 12 mph at my funnel for my lathe and it dropped to 6 mph, after cutting out the cross members I was back to 12 mph.


----------

